# After effects



## theserpent (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey i looking for an tutorial to learn after effects from scratch


----------



## abhidev (Feb 27, 2012)

you can google it...


----------



## theserpent (Feb 27, 2012)

Ya ok,But i heard to do things like fire in hand/intros you need to download paid particles  ,and for fire an stuff paid footages


----------



## abhidev (Feb 27, 2012)

hmm..well found this site VIDEO COPILOT | After Effects Tutorials, Plug-ins and Stock Footage for Post Production Professionals. Check it out if it helps you.


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 27, 2012)

^that is one gr8 resource but it is more useful after you know at least Basic..

their are many tutorials available some of Good names are

Lynda
Digital Tutors
Total Training

I would Recommend lynda  tutorials, It starts from very Basic and very easy tutorials, I highly recommend it.

their would be many After fx tutorials, Best one for you is Essential (at least for now) as it is basic, it introduces you to every tool and Ui, then their are many other packages which specializes in each tool or concept..

choose tutorial by software version you are using , so their will be no differences, So  you and tutorial is on same page.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 27, 2012)

^^^ Thanks all of youll.
Where can i find free Footages Like fire, energy Ball,Powers like kameyamha(Dbz).


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 27, 2012)

what type of footage are you looking for? shoot your video with action of having energy ball in your hand and then in after effects create one energy ball and then track it with your video and composite it..

First composition I made was talking with  Myself in a video.. 2 version of me in a same video with interactive conversation.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 27, 2012)

^^ You used built in tools?No extra video cliping from net,Plugins?


----------



## sygeek (Feb 27, 2012)

Last I remember, videocopilot does have a free tutorial for beginners. It's an excellent resource, try it.

Lynda is another great resource.

Edit: youtube has those tutorials for dbz-related stuff you want.


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 27, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ You used built in tools?No extra video cliping from net,Plugins?



For that "2 version of me" project no 3rd party tool or plugin was needed... In my opinion you should go step by step.. once you learn basic then you can estimate the limitations of tools and then you can find out different plugins and all..

1. Learn Basics (whole UI and tools)
2. Google for "After Effects" tutorials and follow that
or
   Get "Video copilot" for all Hollywood effects... You know the Source


 Even youtube has many and many available at free of cost (legally )

Go step By step

First learn basics then Go ahead


----------



## theserpent (Feb 28, 2012)

^Ok dont wana spend bucks for footage,plugin,particle 

I was just going across some tutorials...all say you need this footage this and that particular blah ..blah...all cost around 130-200$


----------



## sygeek (Feb 28, 2012)

just download them..


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey guys im seeing this one.
VIDEO COPILOT | After Effects Tutorials, Plug-ins and Stock Footage for Post Production Professionals
But i dont have keylight..in my afe


----------



## sygeek (Mar 7, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Hey guys im seeing this one.
> VIDEO COPILOT | After Effects Tutorials, Plug-ins and Stock Footage for Post Production Professionals
> But i dont have keylight..in my afe


No one usually does, just download it


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

^ Finsh downloading .Thanks..I understood most of the things,Now i want to make an intro?Any tuts on that


----------



## gdebojyoti (Mar 7, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> First composition I made was talking with  Myself in a video.. 2 version of me in a same video with interactive conversation.



Can you suggest some tutorials for that?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

^^ CLmlbx show me that video


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 7, 2012)

I believe you are talking about "2 versions of me" Video, but unfortunate my all work got lost when I switched Hard-disk, still trying to figure how did that happen.. .. I have no work I had done in 1,2,3 sem


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

^ Please give me a tut to make intro please


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 7, 2012)

you mean like credits, right?



gdebojyoti said:


> Can you suggest some tutorials for that?



Actually I did not follow any tutorial had little advice from my teacher and then improvised..

what I did was, first made a script about what to say(dialogues.), also practice saying each dialogue and note down how many seconds it took to speak each..

make a proper set. Lights are very important, never rely on Natural light as it is not gonna remain same for long time, always use light setup (even a tube-light and torch will do) but all should be same for both videos,so no change, 

place every prop, chair the way that you or any prop don't overlap yourself, check this, sitting on both chairs, so in short keep proper distance

just keep two chairs but what ever you set, it has to be remain same way as you have to shoot yourself two times, once sitting in First chair and saying all dialogues, and second time sitting on another chair and saying all dialogues.. 

most important thing making interaction to look real is to keep an eye contact(very Important), and don't forget to blinks, change posture, hand gestures,

After shooting both videos, take it to after effects, and place each video on its timeline,before start cutting, you check both videos playing together and check if any adjustment is needed to match both videos, like brightness color correction, light information.. If you don't have good config then render that to output(uncompressed video format) then again reload them for future editing

Now start cutting each dialogues where you need interaction and place that way in time lines,.. 

one most important thing to make output from AF is to Keep resolution highest you ever gonna need it and your output should always be in Uncompressed format, yes it will be very heavy file but later you can convert it to any compressed format you need with any converter..If you render it to low file then that's it,, By rendering in uncompressed file you have have flexibility to get many output from single file.. converting is faster then rendering.

one most important thing I forgot, never shoot with camera in your hand, If digital camera then always use tripod, if any other camera or say mobile, place it on a table and then shoot, but be very careful about camera's position should not be changed nor it's perspective, even slight difference may cause problem, so mark that place.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey clmlbx can you please tell me where i can find out backgrounds/footages for after effects for free .Cant send money on footages.
Thanks


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 7, 2012)

You can always get videos from youtube, movies,
anyway tr those inks

Archive

Ignitemotion


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2012)

^ Thanks a Lot.Repped
So both the websites provide enough stock footage?

Hey i made my first intro dint save the raw file just the rendered output but its 500mb 

Btw i most basics,Can i get the next step tutorials i.e after basics?


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 7, 2012)

share your intro video, don't search for just any tutorials as it will be endless but first decide what type of output you want and then look for that particular tutorials.. 

have you seen all video copilot videos?

why did you learn AF just for fun or some other reason?

other most important skill needed for Editing videos is "rotoscopy" search for tutorials and start practicing ..

for practicing you can start with making trailers, promo for videos, (any movie you have), it is just practice, get familiar with all tools and understand more about composition, every trailer promo should tell a story..


----------



## theserpent (Mar 8, 2012)

I put a text,Then added the built in effect..Double Spiral.And my name got changed to double spiral...Many Text effects are giving this problem?Any solution


----------



## gdebojyoti (Mar 9, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> you mean like credits, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the advice.  

By the way, a friend of mine told me yesterday that the "2 versions of me" video can also be done with Premiere Pro. Is that right?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 9, 2012)

Help me..


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2012)

This is one of the most confusing software


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't give up you will get it in some time.

Making intros is a little bit hard for beginners.You should look for tutorials which show you *how-to* for the basic effects first.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah ok.,..Ill start with energy ball


----------

